# LGs OLED-TV available in USA in March for 12000 USD



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Source: FlatPanelsHD


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

Price is still too high at the moment but I am interested to see how these units perform under normal wear and tear so to speak so will wait to see what the first time buyers say about the units.


----------

